# Virtual Mac in a Web Browser?



## Teletubby (Aug 8, 2007)

Is there anything like this? I'm studying for a few certifications, and I need access to a mac OS so that I can get a feel for how they work. Nobody around here has a MAC I can use, and I can't go out and spend $1000+ on a Mac...actually, I can't even spend $300+ right now haha. Or, is there some linux distro that emulates a mac?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Unless you buy a Mac, there isn't much you can do. You can't emulate an OS in a web browser. There are Mac emulators out there, but none will allow you to install the latest OS X, which is what you need to use if you want to be current. As you should know from trying to get certified, nothing beats real hands on time. You can go into an Apple store and they'll let you spend some time on the Macs. BestBuy also has them in store that you could look at.


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

Pretty much the only way to tinker with a Mac is to actually sit at a Mac. Linux distributions are very different from Mac OS X, even if you model the GUI to look similar. Like sinclair_tm said, you could try them a little at an Apple Store or Best Buy.


----------



## Teletubby (Aug 8, 2007)

Ok guys, thanks.


----------

